# Schools in Fuengirola????



## lollypop2008

Hi, having arrived in Fuengirola 2 weeks ago to start our new lives, just need to ask some questions about schooling, I have a 12 year old and have been told so many different things by many locals on how and where to go to get my child into school. All help and advice please.........
1. Is it the town hall in Fuengirola that we have to go to register or directly with the school?
2. When do the children go back to school in Fuengirola?

Looking forward to hearing from you x


----------



## Caz.I

lollypop2008 said:


> Hi, having arrived in Fuengirola 2 weeks ago to start our new lives, just need to ask some questions about schooling, I have a 12 year old and have been told so many different things by many locals on how and where to go to get my child into school. All help and advice please.........
> 1. Is it the town hall in Fuengirola that we have to go to register or directly with the school?
> 2. When do the children go back to school in Fuengirola?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you x


Hi, I am assuming you are talking about state schools rather than private? At 12, it might be easier on them to go to a private international school as otherwise they will have to not only deal with learning in a different language but dealing with a new school and a different education system. But if you have already ruled that out...

1. Go directly to the school in question to apply for place, ask for the school secretary and take empadronamiento (certificate that shows you live here - available from town hall), NIE/residencia available from national police station (Comisaria) and if you need one, an interpreter. Actually at this stage, I would go straight down to the school tomorrow if I were you, to establish first whether there are places available at that school and to get a form and then return with said documents the next day if possible. Secondly, if you need them to go for school dinners, ask for a form for that too. (Rules have just changed for that - see back to school thread - and I have just been told today that I have to hand in that form together with a copy of my bank details by tomorrow!

2. The children go back to school on Friday this week, (10th September).


----------



## natalieml

If your lookinga t International Schools I would give St Antony's a miss. We visited in April and were far from impressed. They have lost 200 pupils over the last 18 
months claiming it was due to people coming back to the UK! 

Our boys are starting at The British College in Benalmadena in January. 

Best of luck



lollypop2008 said:


> Hi, having arrived in Fuengirola 2 weeks ago to start our new lives, just need to ask some questions about schooling, I have a 12 year old and have been told so many different things by many locals on how and where to go to get my child into school. All help and advice please.........
> 1. Is it the town hall in Fuengirola that we have to go to register or directly with the school?
> 2. When do the children go back to school in Fuengirola?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you x


----------



## Caz.I

natalieml said:


> If your lookinga t International Schools I would give St Antony's a miss. We visited in April and were far from impressed. They have lost 200 pupils over the last 18
> months claiming it was due to people coming back to the UK!


Yes, over the years I have heard about quite a few parents taking their kids out of there so it doesnt seem to have a very good reputation.


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> If your lookinga t International Schools I would give St Antony's a miss. We visited in April and were far from impressed. They have lost 200 pupils over the last 18
> months claiming it was due to people coming back to the UK!
> 
> Our boys are starting at The British College in Benalmadena in January.
> 
> Best of luck


I've heard St Anthonys is not the best school in the area, but funnily enough I was talking to someone today who absolutely loves it - has three children, who are all happy and doing well!!??

Natalie, my daughter started The British College today and so far so good, she says its great and loves it - mind you, thats today, my daughter is a little "fickle" and tomorrow???????? What I like is that the headmistress came out, introduced herself and welcomed Ruby!!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

We were realloy impressed with Te British College when we went for a visit. Our boys have an assesment day Wednesday 27th October when we are nex5t over and will spent all day at the schoolo so we will know more then.

It's funny as due to the location of our apartment - El Faro, we were convinced the boys would go to St Ant's but on the visit we were so disappointed. We asked that as ours boys were starting inh Jan and not Sept at the beginning of the school year how would the school help them integrate with the other kids and we were told ........ that's what the playground is for. Let them make their own friends! Also they were bragging that they had parents that lived in Spain for 15 yrs and they were proud to say that these parents didn't speak a word of Spanish. I was quite shocked. Not to mention the teenagers snogging in the playground and drama room/hall.

They only like parents to visit during playtime which again seemed really strange to us.

Our attitude to The British College aws that we were only going there as something to compare to St Ant's and we were so so impressed that we wouold have been gutted if our boys hadn't been accepted. Funny how things turbn out so differently to what you imagine.




jojo said:


> I've heard St Anthonys is not the best school in the area, but funnily enough I was talking to someone today who absolutely loves it - has three children, who are all happy and doing well!!??
> 
> Natalie, my daughter started The British College today and so far so good, she says its great and loves it - mind you, thats today, my daughter is a little "fickle" and tomorrow???????? What I like is that the headmistress came out, introduced herself and welcomed Ruby!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

Hi Jo,

Well I hope she settles in - I guess she is just relieved that your not coming back to the UK. We are over on the 25th October for a week and the boys are spending a day at the school on Wedns 25th Oct. I guess your working so probably won't see you there.

Would be great to meet up once we settle. Moving over onj 17thy Dec! Scarty stuff 



jojo said:


> I've heard St Anthonys is not the best school in the area, but funnily enough I was talking to someone today who absolutely loves it - has three children, who are all happy and doing well!!??
> 
> Natalie, my daughter started The British College today and so far so good, she says its great and loves it - mind you, thats today, my daughter is a little "fickle" and tomorrow???????? What I like is that the headmistress came out, introduced herself and welcomed Ruby!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Well I hope she settles in - I guess she is just relieved that your not coming back to the UK. We are over on the 25th October for a week and the boys are spending a day at the school on Wedns 25th Oct. I guess your working so probably won't see you there.
> 
> Would be great to meet up once we settle. Moving over onj 17thy Dec! Scarty stuff


Somehow we must meet up!!!! There was a parents evening last night and I had a good look around, spoke to teachers and the headmistress. I got really good vibes! Ruby is happy (for now!!!!) Jack is happy and so far, my opinion is that its an excellent school!!!

However, the uniforms are mindblowingly expensive!!!!!! Rubys skirt was 90€ and the blazers are 120€ I nearly passed out in El Corte Ingles!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

That's great to hear Jo  When we came for our tour we spent at least an hour with the head after our tour of the school and she seems great. Fingers crossed the boys settle in :thumb:




jojo said:


> Somehow we must meet up!!!! There was a parents evening last night and I had a good look around, spoke to teachers and the headmistress. I got really good vibes! Ruby is happy (for now!!!!) Jack is happy and so far, my opinion is that its an excellent school!!!
> 
> However, the uniforms are mindblowingly expensive!!!!!! Rubys skirt was 90€ and the blazers are 120€ I nearly passed out in El Corte Ingles!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## xgembeanx

*schools?*

hi all. i have been on here before and was all set on moving to punta prima but then dicovered that someone we know has an apartment in fuengirola so i am now looking into everything on this area to see if this might be the place to go...
1 thing i can not find on the web is a list of state schools in furngirola? also what age do they start state schools? some places say 3 and others say 4 or 5? so im really confused, i would like to work full time so need to sort out possible childcare depending on ages?
any help would be fantastic 
thanks in advance..
Gemma. x


----------



## jojo

xgembeanx said:


> hi all. i have been on here before and was all set on moving to punta prima but then dicovered that someone we know has an apartment in fuengirola so i am now looking into everything on this area to see if this might be the place to go...
> 1 thing i can not find on the web is a list of state schools in furngirola? also what age do they start state schools? some places say 3 and others say 4 or 5? so im really confused, i would like to work full time so need to sort out possible childcare depending on ages?
> any help would be fantastic
> thanks in advance..
> Gemma. x



Try googling "escuelas en Fuengirola" and that will give you a list (if you're looking for Spanish schools or Spanish anything, its best to put the question into google in Spanish). Officially, as far as I know education isnt compulsory til 6yo, but most put their children into schools/nurseries at around 3 - 5. There are one or two childcare nurseries and facilities for working parents, but I dont know much about them and Spanish tend to use family, friends etc more often than not

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Try googling "escuelas en Fuengirola" and that will give you a list (if you're looking for Spanish schools or Spanish anything, its best to put the question into google in Spanish). Officially, as far as I know education isnt compulsory til 6yo, but most put their children into schools/nurseries at around 3 - 5. There are one or two childcare nurseries and facilities for working parents, but I dont know much about them and Spanish tend to use family, friends etc more often than not
> 
> Jo xxx



colegios publicos fuengirola might be better, or you'll probably get all the private diving/driving/language el al type of school

here's a link to the education dept Fuengirola


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> colegios publicos fuengirola might be better, or you'll probably get all the private diving/driving/language el al type of school
> 
> here's a link to the education dept Fuengirola


yes, that!!!!! lol You're probably better off coming over and having a look around, getting a feel for the area and where the schools are in relation to where you are planning to live etc.

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I

xgembeanx said:


> hi all. i have been on here before and was all set on moving to punta prima but then dicovered that someone we know has an apartment in fuengirola so i am now looking into everything on this area to see if this might be the place to go...
> 1 thing i can not find on the web is a list of state schools in furngirola? also what age do they start state schools? some places say 3 and others say 4 or 5? so im really confused, i would like to work full time so need to sort out possible childcare depending on ages?
> any help would be fantastic
> thanks in advance..
> Gemma. x


Hi Gemma,
My son goes to a state school in Fuengirola. The primary school is split into infant school and primary although they are often based in the same building but with separate entrances and playgrounds.

Infant school starts at 3 and they move into Primary at 6 years old. It is not obligatory for children to go to school until 6 so maybe this is why you are confused. However, if you leave it until 6 it may mean that you cannot get a place in the school of your choice as there may not be places available in that particular school. Also, most children tend to start infant school at 3 so it is nice for them to start together and move up together with their classmates.

As regards childcare, if you do find full-time work then it is possible for the children to do various extracurricular activities at the school. There is a scheme where they have early morning classes (aula matinales) from 7.30-9am if you need them (they are not really classes, more like a playgroup) and/or after school from about 4-5 or 6pm.

However, the most difficult part might be finding full-time work as you will have stiff competition at the moment! You will be competing against native Spanish, bilingual, or trilingual speakers, and expats who have a good command of Spanish.

I agree with the other posters though, you do really need to have a look around. Dont know when you are planning on moving but for next September's intake, you normally have to apply in March. The forms usually come out around the 1st March. If your child is over 6, I think they are legally obliged to offer a place in the nearest available school but if younger they dont have to. There is a points system which operates in event of there not being enough places for everyone. The points are awarded for living in the locality, having a large family (3 or more children), having brothers or sisters in the school, disability, working in the local area etc. So bear this in mind when looking for somewhere to live.

If you have any schools in mind, let me know - you can PM me.


----------



## xgembeanx

hi all. thank you so much for replying to me. i will defo try typing in google like you all said and hopefully i will find something. been doing ALOT of research on places to rent, state schools, jobs ect...sometimes comes back with nothing which can be a little frustrating lol but saying that im the kind of person that will do any job weather it be cleaning hotel rooms to stacking supermarket shelves, so long as it is regular pay im a happy girl 
i wont be moving until at least april 2012 as i need to save at least a years worth of money for rent, schools fee's, bill's ect just incase it takes a while to find a job so thats a little dissapointing as i want to be there now lol feels like a lifetime away 

kind regards 
Gemma. x


----------



## jojo

xgembeanx said:


> hi all. thank you so much for replying to me. i will defo try typing in google like you all said and hopefully i will find something. been doing ALOT of research on places to rent, state schools, jobs ect...sometimes comes back with nothing which can be a little frustrating lol but saying that im the kind of person that will do any job weather it be cleaning hotel rooms to stacking supermarket shelves, so long as it is regular pay im a happy girl
> i wont be moving until at least april 2012 as i need to save at least a years worth of money for rent, schools fee's, bill's ect just incase it takes a while to find a job so thats a little dissapointing as i want to be there now lol feels like a lifetime away
> 
> kind regards
> Gemma. x


Come over for a few visits and get a feel for the place, find the areas you like, get to meet people, find out what they think, what they know and network.

As for work, well its bad here right now as many have said. In this area, they have just opened/about to open a new Iceland store in Puerto Banus, which is being managed by the Mijas Costa branch and rumour has it that they had nearly 3000 applicants for various jobs?????????? There are also some telesales jobs being advertised, but they are mainly commission only and if you dont hit your targets you're out. Sadly, what seems to be happening IMO is that employees know that there is an abundant supply of workers desperate, so they are "calling the shots".

What it'll be like in a years time???? Who knows, I dont think anything would have changed radically, but hopefully things will be looking up, The sunshine here does make things feel a little more optimistic, so in that respect its a happier place than the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## wavydavygravy

natalieml said:


> If your lookinga t International Schools I would give St Antony's a miss. We visited in April and were far from impressed. They have lost 200 pupils over the last 18
> months claiming it was due to people coming back to the UK!
> 
> Our boys are starting at The British College in Benalmadena in January.
> 
> Best of luck


Hiya natalieml, my wife and children (3 and 6) are currently visiting Fuengirola area and we have decided to enrol our kids into the British School. I was just wondering, since your kids will have started there now, what were your initial impressions and do your kids enjoy it.
My wife met Mrs Sainz(?) and was really impressed but I have read on other sites that the school isnt great. However the general feel on here is that it is a good school. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as my wife is a bag of nerves wondering what she has let us in for....

David


----------



## jojo

wavydavygravy said:


> Hiya natalieml, my wife and children (3 and 6) are currently visiting Fuengirola area and we have decided to enrol our kids into the British School. I was just wondering, since your kids will have started there now, what were your initial impressions and do your kids enjoy it.
> My wife met Mrs Sainz(?) and was really impressed but I have read on other sites that the school isnt great. However the general feel on here is that it is a good school. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as my wife is a bag of nerves wondering what she has let us in for....
> 
> David


I'll step in cos Natalie doesnt get time to come on the forum that much and as I know her and my children attend the school too! What I can tell you is that she (and I) are thrilled with it. Natalies boys have just received their first school reports and they are glowing. The headmistress is known as "Ms Pilar" and is quite a force within the school - a good disciplinarian, but fair and the teachers in the school are all lovely! 

Its possible you may have got confused with another school that is just down the road in Torrequebrada called The "Benalmadena International College" (crimson and blue uniform) - when we were looking at the schools, we found that one not to be quite as good, but I guess its all a personal choice. The one we attend is the "British College of Benalmadena" (green uniform) in Torremuelle!!

Jo xxx


----------



## wavydavygravy

jojo said:


> I'll step in cos Natalie doesnt get time to come on the forum that much and as I know her and my children attend the school too! What I can tell you is that she (and I) are thrilled with it. Natalies boys have just received their first school reports and they are glowing. The headmistress is known as "Ms Pilar" and is quite a force within the school - a good disciplinarian, but fair and the teachers in the school are all lovely!
> 
> Its possible you may have got confused with another school that is just down the road in Torrequebrada called The "Benalmadena International College" (crimson and blue uniform) - when we were looking at the schools, we found that one not to be quite as good, but I guess its all a personal choice. The one we attend is the "British College of Benalmadena" (green uniform) in Torremuelle!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ah you're star, thanks for the quick response. You are right, I was reading several aticles on the British College and then read one on the other school without knowing and couldnt understnad why there was such a contrast in opinions, then the penny dropped.

I was hoping that would be your response. It is a little nerve racking when you are moving overseas and for us the schooling was the most important thing. Our kids went for a look there and literally did not want to go home, they were asking when can they start. So we didnt have much choice in the matter to be fair.

I also like the fact that they are pretty well disciplined, I must be getting old!!

Just another question, are your kids in the primary school or secondary? What is the schooling like for the little 'uns?

thanks again


----------



## jojo

Mine are in the secondary, so much older. I have one in year 9 and one in year 11. Nats are in Primary, I think her youngest is 8 yrs old!! I dont really know what its like for the little uns, but I see them going in and coming out and they all look happy enough and everso cute in their little uniforms. Within the school they're kept separate from the "big kids", having their own playground and their own times for breaks etc, so as not to get "trampled" by the older kids. I've just asked my two what they know of the nursery children and they dont really know anything. My daughter thinks some of the older girls in her class go in and help with reading and playing occasionally! 

The school does have on line cameras so that parents can watch what goes on in the classroom anytime they like. There is also on line communication with the teachers and parents are welcomed at the school at anytime. 

I would recommend it!

Jo xxx


----------



## wavydavygravy

jojo said:


> Mine are in the secondary, so much older. I have one in year 9 and one in year 11. Nats are in Primary, I think her youngest is 8 yrs old!! I dont really know what its like for the little uns, but I see them going in and coming out and they all look happy enough and everso cute in their little uniforms. Within the school they're kept separate from the "big kids", having their own playground and their own times for breaks etc, so as not to get "trampled" by the older kids. I've just asked my two what they know of the nursery children and they dont really know anything. My daughter thinks some of the older girls in her class go in and help with reading and playing occasionally!
> 
> The school does have on line cameras so that parents can watch what goes on in the classroom anytime they like. There is also on line communication with the teachers and parents are welcomed at the school at anytime.
> 
> I would recommend it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Its funny you should mention the cameras. My wife is a teacher and said she was mesmerised by the fact that there were cameras in the class rooms. I thought it was a horrendous idea but she said she welcomed it as it covers everyone. My kids will find it mildly amusing at first I am sure. Its kind of nice knowing that whereever I am working in the world I can see my kids in school...

Being from a state school background of yesteryear, I still find the idea of kids at 3 (4 next month) and 6 in uniforms a little amusing.

thanks


----------



## wavydavygravy

jojo said:


> Mine are in the secondary, so much older. I have one in year 9 and one in year 11. Nats are in Primary, I think her youngest is 8 yrs old!! I dont really know what its like for the little uns, but I see them going in and coming out and they all look happy enough and everso cute in their little uniforms. Within the school they're kept separate from the "big kids", having their own playground and their own times for breaks etc, so as not to get "trampled" by the older kids. I've just asked my two what they know of the nursery children and they dont really know anything. My daughter thinks some of the older girls in her class go in and help with reading and playing occasionally!
> 
> The school does have on line cameras so that parents can watch what goes on in the classroom anytime they like. There is also on line communication with the teachers and parents are welcomed at the school at anytime.
> 
> I would recommend it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Its funny you should mention the cameras. My wife said she was mesmerised by the fact that there were cameras in the class rooms. I thought it was a horrendous idea but she said she welcomed it as it covers everyone. My kids will find it mildly amusing at first I am sure. Its kind of nice knowing that whereever I am working in the world I can see my kids in school...

Being from a state school background of yesteryear, I still find the idea of kids that young in uniforms a little amusing.

thanks again


----------



## jojo

wavydavygravy said:


> Its funny you should mention the cameras. My wife is a teacher and said she was mesmerised by the fact that there were cameras in the class rooms. I thought it was a horrendous idea but she said she welcomed it as it covers everyone. My kids will find it mildly amusing at first I am sure. Its kind of nice knowing that whereever I am working in the world I can see my kids in school...
> 
> Being from a state school background of yesteryear, I still find the idea of kids at 3 (4 next month) and 6 in uniforms a little amusing.
> 
> thanks


The little ones seem to love wearing their uniforms - it makes them feel all grown up and they all look so cute (TOP TIP: The uniforms aint cheap!!! I nearly passed out when I had to buy the school skirt for NINETY 90€ AAAGGGHHH) 

The camera thing is a bit odd - I know what you mean, I'm from those yesteryear days too . Its very carefully regulated, you need passwords etc to gain access to them. 

I've sent a message to Natalie that you've been asking questions, so she'll probably be along. Her two are younger than mine and she'll be able to explain more when she pops in!!


Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

Hi David,

Mine have just finished their first term at The British College. They both got glowing reports and grades as the system here is different to the UK. They have exams each term and I was surprised with how well my two did - the older one is a worker but my youngest (8 next month) is a bit of a dolly daydream but the smaller class sizes have realy helped him, and his results were the best he has ever achieved.

They both really enjoy it and settled in really quickly - they were each given a buddy (friend) when they started to show them around which helped.

I love the CCTV in the classrooms - you have a secure login and you can only see your childs class at cerain times during the week, maybe longer when they are in the nursery. I find it reassuring to login and see how they behave in class.

The uniform is very expensive and was quick a shock as my two had an almost identical uniform in the UK which was less than quarter of the price.

Hot lunch is compulsory for all children in year 2 and under and is €6 per day. It is a Spanish government initiative to ensure all young school children receive a balanced diet. Mine are older and choose to take in packed lunch.

In summary I'm really happy with the school and how well my two are getting on there.

Best of luck and keep us informed what you decide to do.

Natalie 




wavydavygravy said:


> Hiya natalieml, my wife and children (3 and 6) are currently visiting Fuengirola area and we have decided to enrol our kids into the British School. I was just wondering, since your kids will have started there now, what were your initial impressions and do your kids enjoy it.
> My wife met Mrs Sainz(?) and was really impressed but I have read on other sites that the school isnt great. However the general feel on here is that it is a good school. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as my wife is a bag of nerves wondering what she has let us in for....
> 
> David


----------



## wavydavygravy

natalieml said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Mine have just finished their first term at The British College. They both got glowing reports and grades as the system here is different to the UK. They have exams each term and I was surprised with how well my two did - the older one is a worker but my youngest (8 next month) is a bit of a dolly daydream but the smaller class sizes have realy helped him, and his results were the best he has ever achieved.
> 
> They both really enjoy it and settled in really quickly - they were each given a buddy (friend) when they started to show them around which helped.
> 
> I love the CCTV in the classrooms - you have a secure login and you can only see your childs class at cerain times during the week, maybe longer when they are in the nursery. I find it reassuring to login and see how they behave in class.
> 
> The uniform is very expensive and was quick a shock as my two had an almost identical uniform in the UK which was less than quarter of the price.
> 
> Hot lunch is compulsory for all children in year 2 and under and is €6 per day. It is a Spanish government initiative to ensure all young school children receive a balanced diet. Mine are older and choose to take in packed lunch.
> 
> In summary I'm really happy with the school and how well my two are getting on there.
> 
> Best of luck and keep us informed what you decide to do.
> 
> Natalie


Thanks for all the help. I read somewhere about the uniform prices which is a bit off putting as my kids are very tall and seem to grow out of unifiorms pretty rapidly, plus my oldest seems to come home filthy every day so we will need umpteen spares.

Thanks again for all the help and advice I will drop a line when we make out mids up about what to do...which knowing us could take some time


----------



## colabottles

*The British College Benalmadena and moving to Fuengirola*

Hi I am new on this forum! 

I am hoping to sell up and move to Fuengirola/Torreblanca. If anyone lives in this area can you advise which part is best to move to, want to be in walking distance to everything so kids have some independence. 

We visited The British College last month and we were all impressed. From all the threads, it sounds like the children that go there are very happy. My concerns are after the A levels and getting into university and career opportunities, obviously as a worried mum this is a huge decision to make (stay in UK or live in spain).

We went at Easter and are going back in May half term and hope to be able to meet up with some mums and children to see what its like,adjustment wise. I have a 13yr old girl and an 11yr old boy starting secondary this september.

Any advise or help much appreciated. :clap2:


----------



## natalieml

My boys have settled really well into the school. Regarding university the school have a agreement with Malaga university that if the grades are good enough there are no entrance exams to sit (unless you are studying to be a doctor as places are so limited you then have to sit the exam with everyone else).

We were so so impressed when we visited The British Collegbe that it really was the school we wanted them in and we haven't been disappointed.

Regarding location I am in Torremuelle where the school is - it is ieala s the train station is here and we can easily get around. OUr boys 10 and 8 are too young for their freedom .

Best of luck xx



colabottles said:


> Hi I am new on this forum!
> 
> I am hoping to sell up and move to Fuengirola/Torreblanca. If anyone lives in this area can you advise which part is best to move to, want to be in walking distance to everything so kids have some independence.
> 
> We visited The British College last month and we were all impressed. From all the threads, it sounds like the children that go there are very happy. My concerns are after the A levels and getting into university and career opportunities, obviously as a worried mum this is a huge decision to make (stay in UK or live in spain).
> 
> We went at Easter and are going back in May half term and hope to be able to meet up with some mums and children to see what its like,adjustment wise. I have a 13yr old girl and an 11yr old boy starting secondary this september.
> 
> Any advise or help much appreciated. :clap2:


----------



## colabottles

*school*

Hi, thanks for your reply.

Its so encouraging to hear your boys are doing well. I'm sure mine will enjoy it out there. Am hoping to move this summer and start school in september. I guess you do have to look ahead, but, yeah agreed they're too young for freedom now! lol 

The nerves are still biting in as we need to go and take another visit to the school and see it "in action" in the first week of June and look at any homes for sale to include businesses for sale for hubby to work. As with all the rest that comes with the move!

BREATHE! :juggle:


----------



## natalieml

We looked at the school alst April (for start in January) and then in October the school arranged for the boys to have a full day in school (October half term in UK is not a half term here) so before they started in January they had an idea of what the school day was like.

Are you going to buy a home before you have tried living here? Nothing is selling so if you are buying it's a buyers market but on the same thread if you do want to offload property here for whatever reason you will be waiting many years. There are 2 properties for sale in my urbinisation - one at €690,000 and one at €600,000and they have both been on the market for years. The big house on my urbinisation was bought for €1.2m had €200,000 on improvements and sold at the beginning of the year for €499,000.

We work from home so can't really advise you on buying a business but all I would say is do your research thoroughly as the ecomomy is very bad here at the moment.

Let us know when you come to visit the school and maybe we can meet up, and try to answer some of your questions as we are still relative newbies as only moved over in December.

Best of luck - you'll love living here 



colabottles said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Its so encouraging to hear your boys are doing well. I'm sure mine will enjoy it out there. Am hoping to move this summer and start school in september. I guess you do have to look ahead, but, yeah agreed they're too young for freedom now! lol
> 
> The nerves are still biting in as we need to go and take another visit to the school and see it "in action" in the first week of June and look at any homes for sale to include businesses for sale for hubby to work. As with all the rest that comes with the move!
> 
> BREATHE! :juggle:


----------



## colabottles

Cheers, be great to meet up and try and arrange a day at school for kids.

Would like to look into renting but I think selling our UK home and buying a Spanish home is the only option especially as we have a dog and a cat! 

Wish me luck on all my research - boy there's loads of it!


----------



## xabiaxica

colabottles said:


> Cheers, be great to meet up and try and arrange a day at school for kids.
> 
> Would like to look into renting but I think selling our UK home and buying a Spanish home is the only option especially as we have a dog and a cat!
> 
> Wish me luck on all my research - boy there's loads of it!


you can rent in Spain with pets - no problem!!

really & truly - the best bet is to rent out your UK home & rent here - at least for a while

we have rented in the same town for 7.5 years - moving around as our wants/needs changed

it probably took us 6.5 to 7 years to decide exactly where we wanted to be & only now are we looking at buying!

we nearly bought during our first year - that house would have been completely unsuitable for us now - & we'd have been stuck with it - no chance of selling with the market as it is now


----------



## colabottles

Wow! Are you in the costa del sol now? 

You're right, about rental. The idea is NOT to come back to the UK, however, if its possible to rent our home out, at least there's a fallback plan. Also, the worry of selling our self employed business and buying a new one in spain! We cant have it running here and try out there as its a one man job! Oh so complicated!


----------



## xabiaxica

colabottles said:


> Wow! Are you in the costa del sol now?
> 
> You're right, about rental. The idea is NOT to come back to the UK, however, if its possible to rent our home out, at least there's a fallback plan. Also, the worry of selling our self employed business and buying a new one in spain! We cant have it running here and try out there as its a one man job! Oh so complicated!


no, we're on the Costa Blanca -but the principle is the same

when we first came here my OH worked in the US - had done for years

he had many false starts at trying to get something going here, with some success - but never with as much success as over there, so he is again 'commuting' to the US

it works for us

most Brits I know, who are managing to ride out the recession here, either have one partner working in a different country, or a good pension

I know _very few_ who are managing to bring up a family on a Spanish income - mostly because they simply can't get the work, or make enough from a Spanish based business (meaning all the income is from within Spain)


----------



## natalieml

I really don't think your pets are a problem here. Everyone seems to have a dog (apart from us - lol). Jo one of the mods has 2 dogs and she is in her 3rd rented house - it just doesnt seem to be the issue that it is in the UK.

It's my little boys birthday tomorrow and he wanted a cat for his birthday and our landlord was fine - no issues at all with it.

Let me know when your over and we can try to arrange something.

Good luck - it seems daunting but really the time flies and you'll be here before you know it.



colabottles said:


> Cheers, be great to meet up and try and arrange a day at school for kids.
> 
> Would like to look into renting but I think selling our UK home and buying a Spanish home is the only option especially as we have a dog and a cat!
> 
> Wish me luck on all my research - boy there's loads of it!


----------



## jojo

DONT BUY YET! Find out where you want to be and what you want from life first. Buying can be fraught with problems in Spain and you need to understand how it works here first - the same with buying a business here too. As for pets in rented here - its nothing like it is in theUK and I've yet to hear of a place that doesnt allow them

Jo xxx


----------



## colabottles

You're such a lovely friendly bunch!

Okay am changing all plans now - going to arrange renting our Uk home and rent in spain. We are all excited! This makes more sense and hopefully can make things happen more quickly. 

Hope to be there first week of June so please please pm me what dates you are all available, would like to meet you all and hope to contact school to arrange a day for the kiddies. We have only stayed in Los Boliches area and are not sure now because although Torreblanca was just outside and convenient for school and to walk to paseo with shops, I've been reading about Torremuelle and am thinking a nice cul de sac or area where we can fit in and the kids can see their friends from school out of school too. Been watching my favourite programme Desperate Housewives too much. :lol:

I speak enough spanish to get by and hubby is fluent, kids are dead keen to learn it (naughty mum me has taught them). 

Have to get dog and cat passports sorted and rethink our car situation. I would most definitely drive over with our pets and have an old car which could suit or the newish car is an option, however, that is a totally new thread, which is so involved and confusing. Any advice on that?

ps my daughter's school teacher asked her yesterday if she is still going on the spanish barcelona trip next year - she replied "I hope so" with a private cheeky grin. We haven't told anyone our plans and are bubbling with excitement.




natalieml said:


> I really don't think your pets are a problem here. Everyone seems to have a dog (apart from us - lol). Jo one of the mods has 2 dogs and she is in her 3rd rented house - it just doesnt seem to be the issue that it is in the UK.
> 
> It's my little boys birthday tomorrow and he wanted a cat for his birthday and our landlord was fine - no issues at all with it.
> 
> Let me know when your over and we can try to arrange something.
> 
> Good luck - it seems daunting but really the time flies and you'll be here before you know it.


----------



## natalieml

That's what we have done - rented out our UK house and rented a house here. OUr hopes are also that we never have to go back but you just never know.

We live in a villa in Torremuelle in a Cul De Sac  and we love it. WE have a small poool at the house but a big communal pool just for our urbinisation where the kids can hang out after school. I came from a Cul-De-Sac in the UK too. LOL Also LOVE desperate housewives 

I will be in Paris for work on the 8 & 9 June (I think still waiting mtg confirmations) buty otherwise wouold be good to meet up beginning of June.

How old are your kids? I have 2 boys 8 and 10.

Best of luck x



colabottles said:


> You're such a lovely friendly bunch!
> 
> Okay am changing all plans now - going to arrange renting our Uk home and rent in spain. We are all excited! This makes more sense and hopefully can make things happen more quickly.
> 
> Hope to be there first week of June so please please pm me what dates you are all available, would like to meet you all and hope to contact school to arrange a day for the kiddies. We have only stayed in Los Boliches area and are not sure now because although Torreblanca was just outside and convenient for school and to walk to paseo with shops, I've been reading about Torremuelle and am thinking a nice cul de sac or area where we can fit in and the kids can see their friends from school out of school too. Been watching my favourite programme Desperate Housewives too much. :lol:
> 
> I speak enough spanish to get by and hubby is fluent, kids are dead keen to learn it (naughty mum me has taught them).
> 
> Have to get dog and cat passports sorted and rethink our car situation. I would most definitely drive over with our pets and have an old car which could suit or the newish car is an option, however, that is a totally new thread, which is so involved and confusing. Any advice on that?
> 
> ps my daughter's school teacher asked her yesterday if she is still going on the spanish barcelona trip next year - she replied "I hope so" with a private cheeky grin. We haven't told anyone our plans and are bubbling with excitement.


----------



## colabottles

Oh we could catch up on Desperate Housewives with a bottle of vino!

My daughter is 13 and son is 12 in september. Can you recommend a rental company and would be good if I could rent the week in June nearby you so as to see the school and everything. Plan to go 29th May to 7th June. 

Thank you for your good luck wishes - keeping me going without getting me so stressed out. Obviously there is so much to organise in so little time as I really want them to start school in spain this september due to son starting secondary for first time and daughter going into year 9 which is crucial as they start choosing their gcse's. 

Be good to meet you and your family. Hope your son has a wonderful birthday tomorrow! x


----------



## jojo

colabottles said:


> Oh we could catch up on Desperate Housewives with a bottle of vino!
> 
> My daughter is 13 and son is 12 in september. Can you recommend a rental company and would be good if I could rent the week in June nearby you so as to see the school and everything. Plan to go 29th May to 7th June.
> 
> Thank you for your good luck wishes - keeping me going without getting me so stressed out. Obviously there is so much to organise in so little time as I really want them to start school in spain this september due to son starting secondary for first time and daughter going into year 9 which is crucial as they start choosing their gcse's.
> 
> Be good to meet you and your family. Hope your son has a wonderful birthday tomorrow! x


I suspect Natalie would recommend this one. A lovely lady called Mel Long and short term rentals in Benalmadena Costa del Sol Worth remembering that June is the start of the holiday season and short term rents could be pricey!!?



Jo xxx


----------



## colabottles

Will give it a shot tomorrow, better late than never! 

Many thanks Jo


----------



## Pesky Wesky

colabottles said:


> Oh we could catch up on Desperate Housewives with a bottle of vino!
> 
> My daughter is 13 and son is 12 in september. Can you recommend a rental company and would be good if I could rent the week in June nearby you so as to see the school and everything. Plan to go 29th May to 7th June.
> 
> Thank you for your good luck wishes - keeping me going without getting me so stressed out. Obviously there is so much to organise in so little time as I really want them to start school in spain this september due to son starting secondary for first time and daughter going into year 9 which is crucial as they start choosing their gcse's.
> 
> Be good to meet you and your family. Hope your son has a wonderful birthday tomorrow! x


But...
Didn't you say something somewhere about husband - business - buying ¿?
Doesn't that need to be your first step, (I'm supposing that the family needs husband/ father to be out there earning the dough)??


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> But...
> Didn't you say something somewhere about husband - business - buying ¿?
> Doesn't that need to be your first step, (I'm supposing that the family needs husband/ father to be out there earning the dough)??


*
someone * will need to be with private school fees to pay


----------



## colabottles

Absolutely true! Our first "research" visit was to primarily find out which school is best for us and the area it is in. Then we could work out where to live and find a business. Now, the business search is the priority, before we even consider moving. Very difficult situation as he works on his own in the UK, so am helping as much as possible to find what is available for sale as an existing business. It is very catch 22. Can't sell UK businesses until found a concrete future business in spain and would have to find someone to work in UK whilst building up spanish one. Then he would need somewhere to live so do we go out there together or one of us first. This is the dilemma we are taking time to work out what is best. 

All advice appreciated.


----------



## natalieml

To make it work fnancially I think you'll end up here on your own with hubby working in England until you are certain this is the place for you and any new business you take on here is financially viable. 

There are many of us here, and so many people we know who still have to go back to the UK for work. We have our own business doihg websire design and marketing so we are lucky that we can work anywhere in the world with internet connection however, all our customers are in the UK and we have someone employed by us in the UK to look after them. I still have to go back on a regular basis as I do consultancy work 1 day a week from here for my last company and since January I have been back 6 times already and had to go to Amsterdam. It's not ideal but with the economic uncertainlty we would be stupid to turn down the money while it is on offer.

What type of business are you looking for in Spain ?? 



colabottles said:


> Absolutely true! Our first "research" visit was to primarily find out which school is best for us and the area it is in. Then we could work out where to live and find a business. Now, the business search is the priority, before we even consider moving. Very difficult situation as he works on his own in the UK, so am helping as much as possible to find what is available for sale as an existing business. It is very catch 22. Can't sell UK businesses until found a concrete future business in spain and would have to find someone to work in UK whilst building up spanish one. Then he would need somewhere to live so do we go out there together or one of us first. This is the dilemma we are taking time to work out what is best.
> 
> All advice appreciated.


----------



## natalieml

Sounds a plan!

For your 1 week in June if rentals are too expensive you could look at a hotel. There are 2 in Torremuelle so you would get a good feel for the place. There is a 3 star hotel with pool next to the station and it's about €40 per rrom per nigfht so €80 for the week. It is called the Vista de Rey and the other is on the beach a 4 star hotel called Playa Bonita. 

Best of luck xx



colabottles said:


> Oh we could catch up on Desperate Housewives with a bottle of vino!
> 
> My daughter is 13 and son is 12 in september. Can you recommend a rental company and would be good if I could rent the week in June nearby you so as to see the school and everything. Plan to go 29th May to 7th June.
> 
> Thank you for your good luck wishes - keeping me going without getting me so stressed out. Obviously there is so much to organise in so little time as I really want them to start school in spain this september due to son starting secondary for first time and daughter going into year 9 which is crucial as they start choosing their gcse's.
> 
> Be good to meet you and your family. Hope your son has a wonderful birthday tomorrow! x


----------



## colabottles

Just a few last minute details to sort out and can then book flights and accommodation for June! Thanks for the help. Hope you dont mind sending me a pm with your phone number so I could meet you. Want the kiddies to have a nice time too go to zoo swim etc. 

Maybe you could help if you know? My hubby is a barber mens hairdresser and is really good at his job. He has been established in our village for donkeys years and is always chocka busy, rarely has time for a bite of a sandwich all day! Bless.

He wants to buy one for sale that is well established and build it up, been looking at premises for sale and heard Palm Tree Avenue hairdressers do well, perhaps Mijas might be better for us, don't know. Where do all the men go where you are? Los boliches in Fuengirola have too many and we need to look at Benalmadena, Torremuelle and Mijas. 

Planning to make appointments from here so that he can visit and chat once we are there and see if its worth it. Problem here is we have to sell our home and buy a smaller one to which then rent out. As you say, rent in spain dont buy. I think I am in the stars at the moment as to open a business in spain to cover spanish rent and school fees and live is not looking feasable.





natalieml said:


> Sounds a plan!
> 
> For your 1 week in June if rentals are too expensive you could look at a hotel. There are 2 in Torremuelle so you would get a good feel for the place. There is a 3 star hotel with pool next to the station and it's about €40 per rrom per nigfht so €80 for the week. It is called the Vista de Rey and the other is on the beach a 4 star hotel called Playa Bonita.
> 
> Best of luck xx


----------



## debbielou

*Advice*



jojo said:


> Mine are in the secondary, so much older. I have one in year 9 and one in year 11. Nats are in Primary, I think her youngest is 8 yrs old!! I dont really know what its like for the little uns, but I see them going in and coming out and they all look happy enough and everso cute in their little uniforms. Within the school they're kept separate from the "big kids", having their own playground and their own times for breaks etc, so as not to get "trampled" by the older kids. I've just asked my two what they know of the nursery children and they dont really know anything. My daughter thinks some of the older girls in her class go in and help with reading and playing occasionally!
> 
> The school does have on line cameras so that parents can watch what goes on in the classroom anytime they like. There is also on line communication with the teachers and parents are welcomed at the school at anytime.
> 
> I would recommend it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
I have seen you on here a few times talking about schools. I see that I while ago your children were at Sunland in Cartama but you took them out, can you let me know what the reason was as my son is moving there from the British College in Sept so would like to get some feedback from someone.
Thanks


----------



## jojo

debbielou said:


> Hi Jo,
> I have seen you on here a few times talking about schools. I see that I while ago your children were at Sunland in Cartama but you took them out, can you let me know what the reason was as my son is moving there from the British College in Sept so would like to get some feedback from someone.
> Thanks


Mine are at the British college now! But in a nutshell and this is just my opinion, I didnt feel Sunlands was good enough for my children I'll pm you!

Jo xxx


----------



## debbielou

debbielou said:


> Hi Jo,
> I have seen you on here a few times talking about schools. I see that I while ago your children were at Sunland in Cartama but you took them out, can you let me know what the reason was as my son is moving there from the British College in Sept so would like to get some feedback from someone.
> Thanks


Just seen your pm, seriously worried now as put deposit down.... going to do some searching around tomorrow, am surprised as when I saw your comments couple of years ago I thought your were really happy...
Not too unhappy with where he is, but 27 kids in his class and really not happy with that so we thought time for a change, also heard loads of stories about secondary.
Let me know if you think about anything else please as I am seriously concerned.
Thanks.
x


----------



## jojo

debbielou said:


> Just seen your pm, seriously worried now as put deposit down.... going to do some searching around tomorrow, am surprised as when I saw your comments couple of years ago I thought your were really happy...
> Not too unhappy with where he is, but 27 kids in his class and really not happy with that so we thought time for a change, also heard loads of stories about secondary.
> Let me know if you think about anything else please as I am seriously concerned.
> Thanks.
> x


I'm really happy with the secondary at the British college, my son has just started his IGCSEs, he did break his arm there a few weeks ago (just before his exams) and they've been excellent in their support and help with that. My daughter is in year 9 and just about to take her options, she moans about the odd thing here and there, but nothing more than usual schoolgirl moans and she is doing really well - ooooh, we should so get together, theres so much to discuss here. I've heard that the Sunlands primary is ok, but there is now a very low proportion of british children and apparently that reflects the direction of the school. IMO, the best school in this area is probably Sunnyview

Shall we meet up and then we can discuss it all????

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

colabottles said:


> Just a few last minute details to sort out and can then book flights and accommodation for June! Thanks for the help. Hope you dont mind sending me a pm with your phone number so I could meet you. Want the kiddies to have a nice time too go to zoo swim etc.
> 
> Maybe you could help if you know? My hubby is a barber mens hairdresser and is really good at his job. He has been established in our village for donkeys years and is always chocka busy, rarely has time for a bite of a sandwich all day! Bless.
> 
> He wants to buy one for sale that is well established and build it up, been looking at premises for sale and heard Palm Tree Avenue hairdressers do well, perhaps Mijas might be better for us, don't know. Where do all the men go where you are? Los boliches in Fuengirola have too many and we need to look at Benalmadena, Torremuelle and Mijas.
> 
> Planning to make appointments from here so that he can visit and chat once we are there and see if its worth it. Problem here is we have to sell our home and buy a smaller one to which then rent out. As you say, rent in spain dont buy. I think I am in the stars at the moment as to open a business in spain to cover spanish rent and school fees and live is not looking feasable.


I'm not convinced that a barber's shop with one member of staff (your OH) is going to produce nearly enough income for you.... The British Barber in Fuengirola port was where I used to take my boys when we first arrived. He charged 10 euros per cut, adults and children alike, and there was never a queue or a wait to be served. I now cut my boys and my OH's hair at home to save money! (Then I can justify getting mine highlighted, cut and blow dried at a swanky salon lol!)


----------



## colabottles

Hahaha, you got that sussed! I used to get so fed up sitting with lampshade head foils on. Have opted for highlight tones effect tint - Belle hair colour blonde 8.03 which is £3 a time, twice a month! Save the pennies for a lovely beauty treatment! 

Am going to benalmadena for a week, hope to meet up with Nat, Jo and yourself. x 



lynn said:


> I'm not convinced that a barber's shop with one member of staff (your OH) is going to produce nearly enough income for you.... The British Barber in Fuengirola port was where I used to take my boys when we first arrived. He charged 10 euros per cut, adults and children alike, and there was never a queue or a wait to be served. I now cut my boys and my OH's hair at home to save money! (Then I can justify getting mine highlighted, cut and blow dried at a swanky salon lol!)


----------



## jojo

It is going to be a tight call. If you put your kids into International school (both in secondary??), you're looking at 1,200€ a month excluding bits n bobs, uniforms etc. then theres your rent, you're looking at at least 1000€ a month for anything other than a two bed apartment, food, drink, socialising, a car..... I dont know how much Daniel (the barber) makes, he charges 9€ for kids and 10€ for adults, I think he does ok and probably does around 20 heads a day (thats a guess from the flowthru I've seen when I've been in there on a saturday morning). But he's a single lad who I dont think has any family overheads......

Oooohh, sorry, I dont mean to be negative 

Jo xxxx


----------



## colabottles

No you're quite right! The answer everyone wants is how much a month. The answer is you need at 7000euros a month nett plus to live out there. Bearing in mind most people rent for a year or two and then purchase a property which releases 1000 a month. 

Talk about edward scissorhands!!!! lol



jojo said:


> It is going to be a tight call. If you put your kids into International school (both in secondary??), you're looking at 1,200€ a month excluding bits n bobs, uniforms etc. then theres your rent, you're looking at at least 1000€ a month for anything other than a two bed apartment, food, drink, socialising, a car..... I dont know how much Daniel (the barber) makes, he charges 9€ for kids and 10€ for adults, I think he does ok and probably does around 20 heads a day (thats a guess from the flowthru I've seen when I've been in there on a saturday morning). But he's a single lad who I dont think has any family overheads......
> 
> Oooohh, sorry, I dont mean to be negative
> 
> Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

colabottles said:


> No you're quite right! The answer everyone wants is how much a month. The answer is you need at 7000euros a month nett plus to live out there. Bearing in mind most people rent for a year or two and then purchase a property which releases 1000 a month.
> 
> Talk about edward scissorhands!!!! lol


Owning does mean you dont need to factor in rent - altho if you have to purchase using a mortgage, you have to pay that, then theres the situation should you need to sell if you have to return..... We rent here, but own and rent in the UK. Our rental income there covers our rent we pay here! 7000€ a month would be a comfortable figure, half that would be enough to get by, bearing in mind school fees...... and of course type of rental (or not) lifestyle etc

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

To be honest it depends on your budget and where you want to live. The whole Benalmadena area is expensive because of the high number of international schools, as there are not only the UK schools in Benalmadena but also the Scandanavian international schools.

With our outgoings we need around €4500 a month to cover our costs so €7000 seems a bit on the high side, I thnk you'll manage on much less thajn that.

See you in a few weeks xx 



colabottles said:


> No you're quite right! The answer everyone wants is how much a month. The answer is you need at 7000euros a month nett plus to live out there. Bearing in mind most people rent for a year or two and then purchase a property which releases 1000 a month.
> 
> Talk about edward scissorhands!!!! lol


----------



## NinaSweety

lollypop2008 said:


> Hi, having arrived in Fuengirola 2 weeks ago to start our new lives, just need to ask some questions about schooling, I have a 12 year old and have been told so many different things by many locals on how and where to go to get my child into school. All help and advice please.........
> 1. Is it the town hall in Fuengirola that we have to go to register or directly with the school?
> 2. When do the children go back to school in Fuengirola?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you x


My son(14) and I are coming out to Fuengirola for 8 days from 25th May and really would like to go to the aqua park, but im useless as i dont like most of the slides is there any chance you might like to go with my son and me. Just a thought!


----------



## colabottles

Hiya,

Yeah we'd join you - I have a 13yr old daughter and 11yr old son. I don't like big slides either, my OH will gladly go up the big slides with them. Best take a picnic cos the queues for food and prices were mad last time I went. 

I can pm you my number as we will be in benalmadena 31st may for a week, we want to visit the zoo (especially the eve is good) and beach etc.


----------



## natalieml

I went to the water park last Saturday with a friend who was over and it was great. The big slide is the Kamakaze which we didn't do but we did all of the others. THe great thing is that the park was almost empty as the Torremolinos water park doesnt open until tomorrow.

Enjoy am sure you'll have a great day 



colabottles said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Yeah we'd join you - I have a 13yr old daughter and 11yr old son. I don't like big slides either, my OH will gladly go up the big slides with them. Best take a picnic cos the queues for food and prices were mad last time I went.
> 
> I can pm you my number as we will be in benalmadena 31st may for a week, we want to visit the zoo (especially the eve is good) and beach etc.


----------



## lynn

Just for info, if you are a Mijas resident, you get discount on the Mijas waterpark on Saturdays. Also, they do a reduced rate for afternoon entry. It's not a massive waterpark, so the pm entry can be a good option. I'd not fancy it at the moment tho with all this thundery rainy weather!


----------



## natalieml

Yes I saw that so I got in for 50% off on Saturday which was a bargain. I didnt take ID only residency cert - they had wanted to see my passport and I said as if I would bring my passport to a water park! Anyway they let me in but said if you want the discount then you must take photo ID with you.

We were soooo lucky as the weather was fantastic on Saturday and the park was almost empty 



lynn said:


> Just for info, if you are a Mijas resident, you get discount on the Mijas waterpark on Saturdays. Also, they do a reduced rate for afternoon entry. It's not a massive waterpark, so the pm entry can be a good option. I'd not fancy it at the moment tho with all this thundery rainy weather!


----------



## NinaSweety

natalieml said:


> Yes I saw that so I got in for 50% off on Saturday which was a bargain. I didnt take ID only residency cert - they had wanted to see my passport and I said as if I would bring my passport to a water park! Anyway they let me in but said if you want the discount then you must take photo ID with you.
> 
> We were soooo lucky as the weather was fantastic on Saturday and the park was almost empty


I like the fairly sedate flus or the whirl pond ride. Although I did fall out of my rubber ring once and got quite exasperated trying to get back into it. Poor old life guard didnt know whether to laugh or help me. I take my son 14 yrs old he likes the fast rides but prefers to go on with people he knows and I'm just a wus. If anyone fancies taking him on the sheer drop they are more than welcome because I'm just chicken


----------



## debbielou

jojo said:


> I've heard St Anthonys is not the best school in the area, but funnily enough I was talking to someone today who absolutely loves it - has three children, who are all happy and doing well!!??
> 
> Natalie, my daughter started The British College today and so far so good, she says its great and loves it - mind you, thats today, my daughter is a little "fickle" and tomorrow???????? What I like is that the headmistress came out, introduced herself and welcomed Ruby!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, sorry not been back to you, busy couple of weeks. I mentioned to you that we were thinking of putting my son in Sunland and moving him from the British college. After a lot of thought and listening to people, we think we are going to keep him where he is. Is there anyway we can meet up for a coffee or something stronger! we will be at school for the trip on Friday in the morning, or in the evening to pick them up if yours are going, maybe we could have a drink in Donna's Bar in front?
Let me know if this is convenient for you!
Thanks, Debbie.


----------



## jojo

debbielou said:


> Hi Jo, sorry not been back to you, busy couple of weeks. I mentioned to you that we were thinking of putting my son in Sunland and moving him from the British college. After a lot of thought and listening to people, we think we are going to keep him where he is. Is there anyway we can meet up for a coffee or something stronger! we will be at school for the trip on Friday in the morning, or in the evening to pick them up if yours are going, maybe we could have a drink in Donna's Bar in front?
> Let me know if this is convenient for you!
> Thanks, Debbie.


My daughter is going on the trip, but cos we live so close to the school I dont normally venture there - especially at drop off and pick up times (AAAAARRRRGGGHHH) However, in the morning I can walk up (ten paces behind my daughter cos she wont want to be seen with me!!!!) and meet you there, altho is that bar open that early in the morning??? I work in the evening, so wouldnt be able to be then

Hows that sound????? BTW, have you seen this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/79482-my-kids-international-school.html

Jo xxx


----------



## debbielou

jojo said:


> My daughter is going on the trip, but cos we live so close to the school I dont normally venture there - especially at drop off and pick up times (AAAAARRRRGGGHHH) However, in the morning I can walk up (ten paces behind my daughter cos she wont want to be seen with me!!!!) and meet you there, altho is that bar open that early in the morning??? I work in the evening, so wouldnt be able to be then
> 
> Hows that sound????? BTW, have you seen this
> 
> Jo xxx


Hiya, is it too late to arrange to meet in the morning? If so, we can always make it Monday around 9 if that is better for you? Video was great, thanks!


----------



## jojo

debbielou said:


> Hiya, is it too late to arrange to meet in the morning? If so, we can always make it Monday around 9 if that is better for you? Video was great, thanks!



I'm meeting Natalie from the forum at the school (well kwik save) at around 9.30am, altho my daughter has just informed me that they have to be there early tomorrow for the trip????? So. We'll be there and looking forward to meeting you!! Just look out for two sleepy dumb blondes????

Jo xxxx


----------



## debbielou

jojo said:


> I'm meeting Natalie from the forum at the school (well kwik save) at around 9.30am, altho my daughter has just informed me that they have to be there early tomorrow for the trip????? So. We'll be there and looking forward to meeting you!! Just look out for two sleepy dumb blondes????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi Jo, no sure if I will still be there at that time, we have an apt in Fuengirola. It would be better if maybe I can speak to you cos I can't go on private message yet, can you get my phone number off jj homes abroad.com and maybe give me a buzz tomorrow so we can arrange to meet at a definate time either Sat or Mon?
Thanks,
Debbie. x


----------

